# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Ηλεκτρική Κουζίνα > [Whirlpool] Πρόβλημα με κουζίνα Whillpool

## thodoris20vt

Καλησπέρα σε όλους είμαι κάτοχος κουζίνας εντοιχισμένης κουζίνας με κεραμικές εστίες εδώ και 3 χρόνια , τον τελευταίο καιρό μου παρουσιάζει το κάποια θεματάκια .

1.Καταρχήν από κάτω ειδικά σε πίτες δεν τις ψήνει  και ας έχω βάλει αντιστάσεις πάνω-κάτω ( και την σχάρα στην τελευταία θέση ).
2.Οταν έχει ζεσταθεί πχ ψήνει 40 λεπτά ξαφνικά σβήνει το λαμπάκι το εσωτερικό και δεν λειτουργεί ο φούρνος και επανέρχεται μόνο όταν κρυώσει .

Να αναφέρω ότι δεν έχω φούρνο με ψηφιακά ρολόγια ή με ρολόι και το κάνει ανεξαρτήτος που το δουλεύω εννοώ αέρα ή αντιστάσεις ή συνδυασμό αυτών .


Γνωρίζει κανένας τι μπορεί να είναι ;

Ευχαριστώ .

----------

